# Im Ecstatic



## andro (8/5/14)

I ve just got this on ebay uk trought a friend that got it for me at a steal price. All original with proof of payment from cloud9vape dated 17 of april 2014. 
I will get it here on june ( a friend going there in holiday for a week in london ) and he will let me do an order from the german site to get few accessories and spares . 




Im stoked ...........

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/5/14)

Real nice buy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/5/14)

That looks stunning


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

congrats @andro 

looking good


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/5/14)

nice looking kit ,,,


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

Awesome!


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

Fantastical. Congrats.


----------



## BhavZ (8/5/14)

Well done @andro! Congrats on the new kit!


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

well done !


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

very nice. um what are those?


----------



## Alex (8/5/14)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Silver (8/5/14)

Good luck with it @andro. Wishing you all the best


----------



## thekeeperza (8/5/14)

Awesome buy @andro


----------

